# Turbo Drywall Sander



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Here you go, Lets pick this one apart then. 

I think it would be slow but maybe ok for small areas were dust control is needed.

Here is a link with a clip and see the you tube clip below/
http://www.dustlesstechnologies.com/turbosander.htm


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I think it has its place..i could see having one


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

First time I have seen one of these. Looks like they may be worth a try. :beta1:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks like i would still b sanding the same house next year with that thing


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Might be good for some smaller jobs where dust is a problem, if the price was right I would get one just to see if was worth getting.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

it looks quite innadequate to me. JMO


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

What I did notice is that All-Wall sells the Dustless Technologies vacuums on their website but not this product of theirs. Could they know something about it we do not, and All-Wall are not interested in marketing it? The concept looks good, perhaps the product is a bit on the flimsy side to stand up to commercial use? :huh:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

well i got one 160 bucks tried it out in my shop with shop vac sceamed good tomorrow ill feild test it...it is built well ...extends 10 feet ..beat you to it canza


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

smisner50s said:


> well i got one 160 bucks tried it out in my shop with shop vac sceamed good tomorrow ill feild test it...it is built well ...extends 10 feet ..beat you to it canza


Good for you Smisner - Give er a good workout and let us know how it behaves. :thumbsup:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

smisner50s said:


> well i got one 160 bucks tried it out in my shop with shop vac sceamed good tomorrow ill feild test it...it is built well ...extends 10 feet ..beat you to it canza


Thanks smisner I do a lot of smaller jobs and if it works well it would be ideàl for me


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Good for you Smisner - Give er a good workout and let us know how it behaves. :thumbsup:


 I will i know it wont take the place of the porter cable sander but i think for bathrooms .hallways .and little jobs it will work great plus the sanding pads extends all the way to the edge so it should get the corners nicely..plus the sanding head sticks past the housing 1/8 inch so it will get stuff flat with out pushing on it


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

smisner50s said:


> I will i know it wont take the place of the porter cable sander but i think for bathrooms .hallways .and little jobs it will work great plus the sanding pads extends all the way to the edge so it should get the corners nicely..plus the sanding head sticks past the housing 1/8 inch so it will get stuff flat with out pushing on it


Will be interesting to see if the suction is enough to drive the sander or if it's easy to stall.
Glad to see you put the "N" in your last name .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> well i got one 160 bucks tried it out in my shop with shop vac sceamed good tomorrow ill feild test it...it is built well ...extends 10 feet ..beat you to it canza


Nice one smis, I could have had a second hand one for $100 nz money but turned it down, I think they are around $350 new, Let us know how it goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Nice one smis, I could have had a second hand one for $100 nz money but turned it down, I think they are around $350 new, Let us know how it goes. :thumbsup:


3fiddy? holy cow, can you get them in NZ or was that online?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Will be interesting to see if the suction is enough to drive the sander or if it's easy to stall.
> Glad to see you put the "N" in your last name .


 the key is to keep a bag in the vac so the drywall dust will not clog the filter ...because when suction drops so will the rpm of the turbo sander i tried to stail it out in my shop but it has the torque of a deisal truck


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> 3fiddy? holy cow, can you get them in NZ or was that online?


Trowel trades robs us again kiwiman, Same as a quickfill, $550 nz, Or $160 ebay.


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

cazna a quick fill pump at plaster wharehouse is only $200 in wellington.when they first came out he they were $500.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Lloydnz said:


> cazna a quick fill pump at plaster wharehouse is only $200 in wellington.when they first came out he they were $500.


I got mine many moons ago from R&S Trade down in Timaru, not sure but I think it was around $350 way back then, still going strong but I got one for a fraction of the price off the aussie ebay to keep as a spare, a word of advice to anyone who's got one of the newer ones is to trim back the clear plastic tube on the handle so it lets the plunger go all the way to the end, and replace the wingnut on the plunger with a stainless bolt, it all just makes it a easier to clean with a brush.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Here you go, Lets pick this one apart then.
> 
> I think it would be slow but maybe ok for small areas were dust control is needed.
> 
> ...



Some Amazon reviews, from fairly recent, to ones that go back 10+ years. The more recent reviews seem more positive in general than do the earlier ones. Maybe there was a product improvement? Or maybe people are getting better at knowing how to use the thing(?)

http://www.amazon.com/Dustless-Tech...tBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R2YBZ4Z9OLZ8V8


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Excellent link JustMe:thumbup:


----------

